# First Look: Taurus Curve



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Pretty slick....

http://www.gunsandammo.com/first-look/taurus-curve-380-pistol/undefined

.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks awful and broken


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That barrel design looks to be highly accurate... LOL


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

might be what I need to carry for the summer.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow. Thats different.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

No joy for us southpaws?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That barrel design looks to be highly accurate... LOL


May be designed to keep rise down and eyesight impaired as it seems the gasses would exit the top portion of the barrel first. Who knows, might've been designed by a thug to gain the upper hand against an impulse buying city yuppy. That would be pure genious.....yeah, maybe not.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I really don't think they're looking for 1/2 MOA on that one...


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Looks hideous but I can actually appreciate the thought behind the design. I'm intrigued. I'm assuming it will be at SHOT show to handle. I'll let you know what it's like!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

theeyeguy said:


> Looks hideous but I can actually appreciate the thought behind the design. I'm intrigued.


 I agree......I think it's pretty ugly, but I sure would like to have one! Looks like a great pocket gun design. "Concealed" carry is pretty tough in the summer so anything that will work in the pocket interests me. I wish it was a 9mm though.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Taurus, but I like the fact that they tend to innovate. Definitely an interesting design to me if its going to be comfortable to carry in summer.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I think it looks pretty cool and the price point aint bad either. It just might be a great addition to the arsenal and a good carry piece.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Good Lord.....:headknock


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Good Lord.....:headknock


...???...


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like a purpose built gun, and they hit a homerun. I like the concept.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like the answer to a question nobody asked.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pg542 said:


> ...???...


 Lezz Go's answer was pretty close to what I was thinking, too. Taurus has a habit of making me do that: same thing I thought about the Judge, as well.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

how much are they going for


----------

